# Does SLIME tire sealer work?



## LowriderS10

Hi guys,

I am currently living in Korea and the roads here are absolutely littered with what looks like shrapnel...yesterday alone I picked out roughly a dozen pieces of bent/sharp metal (look like gigantic metal filings) out of my tires and have a flat rear tire. I'm pretty sure my front has a slow leak in it too thanks to this stuff.

So...at my LBS I saw a bottle of SLIME tire sealer. Does that stuff work? Also, how do I use it? (The instructions are in Korean). Do I put it in with the tire deflated? How much do I put in? Or should I steer clear of it?

Thanks,
T


----------



## baker921

It works fine. Here is the co FAQ's SLIME – Worldwide Leader in Tire Care – Repairing a flat tire? Slime Tire & Tube Sealant » Faqs

There other options. What tyres do you have?


----------



## LowriderS10

Thanks for the link! I meant to mention that...while there may be other options for you guys, out here this is the only one I've found  Most of the "bike shops" around here are run by dirty old men who fix Huffy bikes, scowl at me when I walk in and stock absolutely no parts beyond half a dozen spare tubes haha.

I have the original Specialized Turbo tires on my bike.


----------



## LowriderS10

Damn...just read this on the link you gave me...opinions/advice?

SLiME is installed through the valve stem. In order to do so the core of the valve must first be removed. Generally, Presta valves are a one-piece set up without a removable core, which makes installation of SLiME difficult at best.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Valve type?*



LowriderS10 said:


> Damn...just read this on the link you gave me...opinions/advice?
> 
> SLiME is installed through the valve stem. In order to do so the core of the valve must first be removed. Generally, Presta valves are a one-piece set up without a removable core, which makes installation of SLiME difficult at best.


If you have Schraeder valves, you can easily remove the core (bike shops and car parts stores sell valve caps that have a little tool built into the tip of the cap for removing the core). If you have Presta valves, you can buy Presta valve inner tubes with removable cores.


----------



## LowriderS10

Thanks...I have Presta valves...not sure on getting ones w/ removable cores as I've only found ONE type of inner tube here so far (road riders are almost non-existent here). Sigh...I guess there's always ordering online, but that's such a hassle haha...any suggestions for tough inner tubes with removable valve cores? (I might start a separate thread for that)


----------



## vwvapor

I've used slime and slime tubes. They work up to a point, but the problem is that they are messy. They gunk up your pumps and CO2 dispensers. If they do puncture, they create a mess inside your tire. If the puncture is large enough, they will leak through the puncture in the tire itself creating a wonderful spraying action like riding on a wet road of lime green liquid. At that point, that puncture probably won't seal, and it's a challenge to patch a tire with slime because the liquid starts seeping out when the tire gets inflated and can unseat the patch if not applied really well.

When I started commuting, I flatted at least twice a month because the road debris was abundant, so I started using the slime. That decreased my flat count, but when I did, ugh. Since then, I've stopped using them and have gone with some conti gatorskins and heavy duty tubes. I flat even less than I did using slime. You could also add in a tire liner for extra protection, although you have to be careful with those because they can cause problems on there own.


----------



## Russian_Bear

I have only used slime on my mtb and with great results.


----------



## Optimus

This is a much more spendy route, but you could always try tubeless w/ sealant!


----------



## LC

If the tire cuts it won't help, just a mess of slime everywhere. Small punctures seal fine I gave up on slime since punctures are so rare where I ride.


----------



## LowriderS10

Thanks! I found some thicker inner tubes and started avoiding riding on the shoulder, so hopefully it'll help (one of my flats was caused by a staple! the other looked like it was shrapnel from some sort of industrial project)...tubeless is not really an option, I just don't have the $$$ for that. 

Gatorskins? I'll have to see if I can get some the next time I'm in Canada...unfortunately, around here there's not much support for roadies...


----------



## Aggdaddy

Nobody uses these?

Slime Single Liner

I usually only use these in my cross or mountain bikes, because of the softer tires. But once I installed them, (goes between tire and tube) I have not had any trouble with flats.


----------



## baker921

Aggdaddy said:


> Nobody uses these?
> 
> Slime Single Liner


I considered them but the reviews were mixed. It seemed cheaper/easier to use these.Slime Inner Tube - Presta at JensonUSA.com

So far happy with them on my cross bike at a cost of 100 grams a wheel.7


----------



## PlatyPius

Slime works very well at sealing up the valve stem so you can't get air in or out of the tube....


----------



## mrvhappy

*Slime or not?*

Hi there,

I have several bikes that are used in all weathers

I use Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres. I ride on the streets of London & surrounding suburbs. I have yet to get a puncture with these tyres.
I know that they are expensive (approx ££25-30 each), but if I factor in the inconvenience and time repairing a puncture, then they pay for them self very quickly!!. 

The tyres last a long time too

PS I use Tyre Rim tape. This helps to protect the inner tube against pot holes etc

Happy riding

Regards
Ben 
*
PS Use Tyre Rim tape. Its woth the additiona;l

l*


----------



## Herbert

I think Slime works, but not for the two years as stated on the box. My Slimed tyres went flat way before 1 year was up.


----------

